# My Hawthorn's got the Mojo now!



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

A while ago Marcus sent me a Hawthorn fork. I was excited about it because it was my birth wood. Some will remember this post: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12559-a-magic-fork-from-marcus/page__hl__hawthorn__fromsearch__1

Well Hawthorn is a very different wood to what I have used in the past. It appears to have no grain and it finishes wicked smooth with very little effort. It's one of those "polished-bone" looking woods. It looks more like plastic than wood.
Anyway, I liked it a lot, but there were three things I wanted to change: 1) it was polished so smooth, I couldn't keep a good grip on it; 2) I wanted to make it a bit smaller so I could carry it with me as a Talisman/Shooter in my pocket; and 3) I wanted to be able to use tubes and round solids with it. So here is how it looks now. (Apologies to Marcus)









I don't think I am going to use the loop-over method with the Chinese tubes any more. I am now favoring the tie-down method the Milbro guys use -- no twisting of the tubes and no grooves necessary. I can still go OTT with flats with this fork, too, as grooves aren't really necessary, especially with small forks.








Notice the grippy-grids I carved in just where needed. This made all the difference. Afterward I re-sanded and finished as originally done with linseed oil and bees wax.









What makes me really happy is that this is now a great shooter for me -- I really think it does have the Mojo. I am serious. I had about 80-85% hits with it both times I have used it since these mods were done. This fork is gonna be my pocket buddy every time I go for a walk from now on. Cheers Marcus, you gave me a good thing.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

That,s a pretty one!


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice pocketable frame. Great use of mods to get that mojo working.


----------

